# What'd you do today that isn't important enough to start a discussion over?



## Dorimori (May 9, 2016)

I saw this idea on another XenForo forum I used to go on. Today, my neighbor's dog crawled under the fence, and stared me down while eating grass. It crawled back under after it stopped staring at me. do dogs normally do this


----------



## VinsCool (May 9, 2016)

I was at work, then came back home, had dinner, played Mario Kart 8.


----------



## pbanj (May 9, 2016)

Played some gears of war and titanfall. I also bought a new tank(for vaping), and chatted with friends on irc.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 9, 2016)

I woke up and started to play league and im still playing league


Spoiler


----------



## teegeeack (May 9, 2016)

a woman that i used to know somewhat (from a chatroom when we were teenagers) adopted a gimpy dog a few years back, and she runs around trying to get celebrities to take pictures with the dog. it's a little bit tacky 'cause (although adopting _imperfect canines_ is a nice thing and all...) it's obvious to me that she's using the dog as a way to get her own foot in the door re: self-promotion and rubbing elbows with famous people. before she ever had that dog, she was always sort of a groupie. if it was a child instead of a dog, there'd probably be at least a few psychologists trying to figure out if it's a case of "munchausen syndrome by proxy."

today i saw her dog in a national TV commercial. i'm like "lol REALLY?"

another friend of mine knew this woman back in the day, and it drives him bonkers with rage whenever i send him links to her _celeb-chasing antics._ i thought about showing him the TV commercial so i could enjoy his angry reaction, but i'm in kind of unsocial _mood_ lately and didn't bother with it. oh well, i can always save it for some other time, since my dude doesn't watch much TV and prolly won't ever see the commercial unless i send him a link.


----------



## Akira (May 9, 2016)

I watched game of thrones with my wife till 3am and because of it, now I can't properly play AC:NL at work


----------



## smileyhead (May 9, 2016)

I scratched my balls.


----------



## Dorimori (May 9, 2016)

teegeeack said:


> a woman that i used to know somewhat (from a chatroom when we were teenagers) adopted a gimpy dog a few years back, and she runs around trying to get celebrities to take pictures with the dog. it's a little bit tacky 'cause (although adopting _imperfect canines_ is a nice thing and all...) it's obvious to me that she's using the dog as a way to get her own foot in the door re: self-promotion and rubbing elbows with famous people. before she ever had that dog, she was always sort of a groupie. if it was a child instead of a dog, there'd probably be at least a few psychologists trying to figure out if it's a case of "munchausen syndrome by proxy."
> 
> today i saw her dog in a national TV commercial. i'm like "lol REALLY?"
> 
> another friend of mine knew this woman back in the day, and it drives him bonkers with rage whenever i send him links to her _celeb-chasing antics._ i thought about showing him the TV commercial so i could enjoy his angry reaction, but i'm in kind of unsocial _mood_ lately and didn't bother with it. oh well, i can always save it for some other time, since my dude doesn't watch much TV and prolly won't ever see the commercial unless i send him a link.


Is there a YT link?


----------



## joyoshi (May 9, 2016)

Today I scared the shit out of my cat.


----------



## WeedZ (May 9, 2016)

I got into several arguments on the internet today, and won them all. 



















 what am I doing with my life?


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 10, 2016)

I studied for a test that I was gonna have tomorrow but I heard its shifted to next week and now am happy


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

I got a 39 on a major grade. I now have a D average, near the end of the semester. gr8


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> I studied for a test that I was gonna have tomorrow but I heard its shifted to next week and now am happy


Holy shit. The same exact thing happened to me yesterday.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

So today I was receiving groceries delivery. I was unloading the truck, until a pallet stack full of boxes fell down in front of me ._. Yay.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Holy shit. The same exact thing happened to me yesterday.


Happened to me thursday


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2016)

I updated my 3DS, well spam downloading porn.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I updated my 3DS, well spam downloading porn.


I also updated my 3ds! Are you proud of me?

About porn, everyone do that, don't they?


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I also updated my 3ds! Are you proud of me?
> 
> About porn, everyone do that, don't they?


Is it to this level?


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Is it to this level?
> View attachment 48639


No, but it will someday!


----------



## teegeeack (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Is there a YT link?


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Is it to this level?
> View attachment 48639


My folder's on my laptop, which is having issues
rip


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> My folder's on my laptop, which is having issues
> rip


Laptops are the best machines to watch porn. You can close the lid if a stalker (girlfriend/boyfriend/sister/mom/grandma/neighbor) comes to you at the same time!


----------



## The Catboy (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> My folder's on my laptop, which is having issues
> rip


Mine is backed on on 2 different servers, an external hard drive, and a flash drive. I take my back ups very seriously.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Mine is backed on on 2 different servers, an external hard drive, and a flash drive. I take my back ups very seriously.


Welp, I'm gonna go upload it to my google drive, brb


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Welp, I'm gonna go upload it to my google drive, brb


Don't forget to PM links.


----------



## WeedZ (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> So today I was receiving groceries delivery. I was unloading the truck, until a pallet stack full of boxes fell down in front of me ._. Yay.


I got one. Although it was months ago. We had a high truck dock so theres a hydrolic lift to unload pallets. I was unloading a full pallet of milk and it got hung on the lift. The momentum pushed the milkcrates, that were wrapped together, off the end of the dock. About half the order busted on the receiving floor. People were wading through it. Fun times.


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Laptops are the best machines to watch porn. You can close the lid if a stalker (girlfriend/boyfriend/sister/mom/grandma/neighbor) comes to you at the same time!


But that's very suspicious, and they might force you to show them what you're hiding.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Don't forget to PM links.


lmao do you want my furry shit or my hentai stuff


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> But that's very suspicious, and they might force you to show them what you're hiding.


That's why auto sleep is great, you get back to lockscreen, and cannot be unlucked unless you type the password 


Snowdori said:


> lmao do you want my furry shit or my hentai stuff


Both.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

I use my laptop at school, and a kid in the grade below me accidentally saw my porn folder.

:^)))))))


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> That's why auto sleep is great, you get back to lockscreen, and cannot be unlucked unless you type the password


Also, what about your dick in your hand? Are they just gonna look over that?


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> That's why auto sleep is great, you get back to lockscreen, and cannot be unlucked unless you type the password


Also, what about your dick in your hand? Are they just gonna look over that?


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2016)

-Accidental triple post-


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Also, what about your dick in your hand? Are they just gonna look over that?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


That's a lot of dicks in your hand.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 10, 2016)

Contemplate suicide... _again, for what seems to be the 1,000th _(or damn near close) _time this month alone._


----------



## WeedZ (May 10, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Contemplate suicide... _again, for what seems to be the 1,000th _(or damn near close) _time this month alone._


I don't actually 'like' that. I'm just trying to show you support.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Contemplate suicide... _again, for what seems to be the 1,000th _(or damn near close) _time this month alone._


Get some help, man.


Spoiler: Suicide Hotlines




Alabama Suicide Hotlines

Alaska Suicide Hotlines

Arizona Suicide Hotlines

Arkansas Suicide Hotlines

California Suicide Hotlines

Colorado Suicide Hotlines

Connecticut Suicide Hotlines

Delaware Suicide Hotlines

Florida Suicide Hotlines

Georgia Suicide Hotlines

Hawaii Suicide Hotlines

Idaho Suicide Hotlines

Illinois Suicide Hotlines

Indiana Suicide Hotlines

Iowa Suicide Hotlines

Kansas Suicide Hotlines

Kentucky Suicide Hotlines

Louisiana Suicide Hotlines

Maine Suicide Hotlines

Maryland Suicide Hotlines

Massachusetts Suicide Hotlines

Michigan Suicide Hotlines

Minnesota Suicide Hotlines

Mississippi Suicide Hotlines

Missouri Suicide Hotlines

Montana Suicide Hotlines

Nebraska Suicide Hotlines

Nevada Suicide Hotlines

New Hampshire Suicide Hotlines

New Jersey Suicide Hotlines

New Mexico Suicide Hotlines

New York Suicide Hotlines

North Carolina Suicide Hotlines

North Dakota Suicide Hotlines

Ohio Suicide Hotlines

Oklahoma Suicide Hotlines

Oregon Suicide Hotlines

Pennsylvania Suicide Hotlines

Rhode Island Suicide Hotlines

South Carolina Suicide Hotlines

South Dakota Suicide Hotlines

Tennessee Suicide Hotlines

Texas Suicide Hotlines

Utah Suicide Hotlines

Vermont Suicide Hotlines

Virginia Suicide Hotlines

Washington Suicide Hotlines

Washington D.C. Suicide Hotlines

West Virginia Suicide Hotlines

Wisconsin Suicide Hotlines

Wyoming Suicide Hotlines


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 10, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> I don't actually 'like' that.


Your 'liking' it tells otherwise.





> I'm just trying to show you support.


Everyone says that, but they never do.


----------



## DKB (May 10, 2016)

jerked off violently to fetish porn and wondered where am i


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Get some help, man.


I've tried, but it never works.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

DKB said:


> jerked off violently to fetish porn and wondered where am i


Happens all the time.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Happens all the time.


Everyday with every dime.


----------



## nxwing (May 10, 2016)

Well, this thread turned into a porn/hentai/furry fap thread.

I fapped to some renders created by Eclair Stones a while ago. They're quite nice.

I also got hti by a ball on the head two times.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

I've got the links if anyone seriously wants a PM


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I've got the links if anyone seriously wants a PM


I was serious


----------



## amoulton (May 10, 2016)

i planted a raspberry bush in my front yard.


----------



## DKB (May 10, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Well, this thread turned into a porn/hentai/furry fap thread.
> 
> I fapped to some renders created by Eclair Stones a while ago. They're quite nice.
> 
> I also got hti by a ball on the head two times.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

I watched a wacky video that I found on nxwing's profile. Pretty wacky. I'd say it's wacky.


----------



## DKB (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I watched a wacky video that I found on nxwing's profile. Pretty wacky. I'd say it's wacky.



i will be fapping to that later on


----------



## nxwing (May 10, 2016)

DKB said:


> i will be fapping to that later on


It's also on YouTube if you can't access the hub. Name on the video on Yt is Corrin makes sweet love to your waius


----------



## loco365 (May 10, 2016)

Washed some dishes and unpacked some boxes. That and tried doing some RE work on some Wii U stuff.

Also did a mandatory daily fap.


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Washed some dishes and unpacked some boxes. That and tried doing some RE work on some Wii U stuff.
> 
> Also did a mandatory daily fap.


are you me


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> are you me


Or me.


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Well, this thread turned into a porn/hentai/furry fap thread.


And what's the problem with that?


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> And what's the problem with that?


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I've got the links if anyone seriously wants a PM


You can send them to me, also.


----------



## loco365 (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> are you me





VinsCool said:


> Or me.


Apparently?????


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I've got the links if anyone seriously wants a PM





smileyhead said:


> You can send them to me, also.


Pls?


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Pls?


Sorry lmao I fell asleep

Sending them when I get home


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2016)

Exist





Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Is it to this level?
> View attachment 48639


My collection is even bigger :^)


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> My collection is even bigger :^)


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


>


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


*( ͡ ͜ʖ ͡)*


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> *( ͡ ͜ʖ ͡)*


( ͡( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ͜ʖ ͡( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°))


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> ( ͡( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) ͜ʖ ͡( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°))


You've bested me in the art of Lenny


----------



## DinohScene (May 10, 2016)

I woke up today.


----------



## DjoeN (May 10, 2016)

Well, i won't tell, cause really! it isn't important enough to start a discussion about


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

DjoeN said:


> Well, i won't tell, cause really! it isn't important enough to start a discussion about


Nooooo the thread is about unimportant thingssss


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> You've bested me in the art of Lenny


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
    I
//|
   |=====================( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
  /\

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DjoeN said:


> Well, i won't tell, cause really! it isn't important enough to start a discussion about


YOU RUINED THE WHOLE THREAD! WHAT'VE YOU DONE?


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> YOU RUINED THE WHOLE THREAD! WHAT'VE DONE?


I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS, WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE, WHAT'VE DONE


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS, WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE, WHAT'VE DONE


TYPO ALERT


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Sorry lmao I fell asleep
> 
> Sending them when I get home


Yay.


----------



## Ridge (May 10, 2016)

I just got up and I made pancakes! Now I'm listening to http://www.di.fm/harddance while nomming them :3


----------



## bowser (May 10, 2016)

I just read through all the pages in this thread. And then I posted in it.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Woke up at 5 ours of sleep. Seen Pokémon Sun and Moon everywhere in my feed.


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Sorry lmao I fell asleep
> 
> Sending them when I get home


And when will you get home? My dick is waiting.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> And when will you get home? My dick is waiting.


What are you waiting for? Haha


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2016)

Wrote my L.A. written final. Probably failed it lmao


----------



## Deleted User (May 10, 2016)

woke up at like 3:30 in the morning


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> What are you waiting for? Haha


Read the thread from the second page.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Read the thread from the second page.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 10, 2016)

I beat someone on Smash 4, 4 straight times, For Glory 1-on-1, with Cloud, without dying.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I beat someone on Smash 4, 4 straight times, For Glory 1-on-1, with Cloud, without dying.


NNID please! I need challange, I rekt everyone with my yoshi


----------



## Seriel (May 10, 2016)

Well today I set up a bank account ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Don't have a card yet, but will soon.
(I'm 16 btw :3 )


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Well today I set up a bank account ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> Don't have a card yet, but will soon.
> (I'm 16 btw :3 )


You're lucky. I really want a bank account to do shit in the eShop (Hey, even an entitled pirate sometimes buys games), but I'm only 15 and it just never happens.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> You're lucky. I really want a bank account to do shit in the eShop (Hey, even an entitled pirate sometimes buys games), but I'm only 15 and it just never happens.


I'm 21, have credit card, wonderful life.


----------



## Seriel (May 10, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> You're lucky. I really want a bank account to do shit in the eShop (Hey, even an entitled pirate sometimes buys games), but I'm only 15 and it just never happens.


Wait a year or two, you'll get there everntually. (I can't actually use my account on eshop for a few days until I get my card but still.)


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Wait a year or two, you'll get there everntually. (I can't actually use my account on eshop for a few days until I get my card but still.)


Be sure to get a MasterCard or a Visa. Only those work on eShop. Even Maestro (another version of MasterCard) doesn't work.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> NNID please! I need challange, I rekt everyone with my yoshi


If my Wii u gamepad would work I would play with you


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Be sure to get a MasterCard or a Visa. Only those work on eShop. Even Maestro (another version of MasterCard) doesn't work.


My card is a Maestro one


----------



## Seriel (May 10, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Be sure to get a MasterCard or a Visa. Only those work on eShop. Even Maestro (another version of MasterCard) doesn't work.


I'm getting a Visa.


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> If my Wii u gamepad would work I would play with you


Use a pro controller, or the gc adapter if you have it!


----------



## smileyhead (May 10, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> If my Wii u gamepad would work I would play with you


Don't you have any other controller? I believe it works with most controllers.
Compatible controllers are

GamePad
Wii U Pro Controller
WiiMote Plus
WiiMote Plus + Nunchuk
WiiMote Plus + Classic Controller Pro
3DS


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Use a pro controller, or the gc adapter if you have it!


Thats not the problem :/ my gamepad's screen cracked like 3 months ago and i changed my wifi router 2 months ago and i can't get the eifi to work


----------



## Seriel (May 10, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Thats not the problem :/ my gamepad's screen cracked like 3 months ago and i changed my wifi router 2 months ago and i can't get the eifi to work


Make a wifi hotspot from your Laptop with the same SSID and password as the other router?
That should work.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Make a wifi hotspot from your Laptop with the same SSID and password as the other router?
> That should work.


But then I have to update, and I want to softmod it later :/


----------



## Seriel (May 10, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> But then I have to update, and I want to softmod it later :/


Good point


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Good point


I already bought a shiny new harddrive for it haha. But i'm probably going to replace the screen next month, because I get some money for my birthday. I'm going to a Sm4sh tournament on Saturday, and I haven't played against a Bayonetta as well as a corrin lol. Guess im fucked haha


----------



## RustInPeace (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> NNID please! I need challange, I rekt everyone with my yoshi



I actually had more to say about that, but I thought it would go against this thread's premise. That being the person I faced wasn't particularly an expert, compared to the people I've lost lots of times to. So, I wasn't really bragging, in fact that kind of winning streak was rare for me. But I guess if you're still interested, "7Churches384."


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I actually had more to say about that, but I thought it would go against this thread's premise. That being the person I faced wasn't particularly an expert, compared to the people I've lost lots of times to. So, I wasn't really bragging, in fact that kind of winning streak was rare for me. But I guess if you're still interested, "7 CHURCHES."


Add my nnid then! We could could play sometime.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Add my nnid then! We could could play sometime.


Add me too Justinde13 i'll add you back when everything is working


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

I made my NNID a long time ago, and it's got a crappy name. Add me to play Smash if you want, it's epicturtles56


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I made my NNID a long time ago, and it's got a crappy name. Add me to play Smash if you want, it's epicturtles56


Add VinsCool (That's my NNID)


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Added!


----------



## Justinde75 (May 10, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> Added!


What about your links my boi?


----------



## Dorimori (May 10, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> What about your links my boi?


PM me if you want it, also add smileyhead to it


----------



## RustInPeace (May 11, 2016)

Being self conscious about messing up my hair during sleep, I rested my head on my right arm. When I woke up less than an hour later, it felt like my arm was broken, sore, pulled really hard, something. It hurt so bad, but in 20 minutes,  it was back to normal. So, probably should never do that again.


----------



## Dorimori (May 11, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> Being self conscious about messing up my hair during sleep, I rested my head on my right arm. When I woke up less than an hour later, it felt like my arm was broken, sore, pulled really hard, something. It hurt so bad, but in 20 minutes,  it was back to normal. So, probably should never do that again.


After state testing, we don't really have anything to do but read or sleep, and I slept on my arm. Awful mistake. My entire arm was red, and I couldn't feel anything with it. After around 3 minutes, I started having some sharp pains that lasted for about 5 minutes. It's definitely a bad idea.


----------



## ultramario1998 (May 11, 2016)

Homework. Way too much. I have 10 days to turn in everything, which at this point consists of an essay to write and a 'creative project'. (I'm making a custom Mario Kart Wii track for that, but having some issues.)


----------



## LittleFlame (May 11, 2016)

I played a few rounds of cs;go earned some cash in gmod darkrp and i went to sleep


----------



## RustInPeace (May 11, 2016)

Somehow a bunch of competitively bred Gen 1 pokemon disappeared from my OR save. So I had to pause my Johto breeding (going for a living dex) and go back. Thankfully it's only 6 pokemon to tend to.

Raichu
Raticate
Sandslash
Ninetales
Venomoth
Hypno

Somebody may read that and think "But they're bad." Yeah, I do want something of a competitive dex as well (no patience to do Little Cup and NFEs).


----------



## Dorimori (May 11, 2016)

I stayed up a lot longer than I wanted to watching smea work on ninjhax.

I have an exam tomorrow.


----------



## nxwing (May 11, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I stayed up a lot longer than I wanted to watching smea work on ninjhax.
> 
> I have an exam tomorrow.


It's sometime near 2 AM there, right?

A while ago, I punhed my phone out of complete frustration and it rb2ooted the moment my fist collided with the screen.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 11, 2016)

Played some Megadrive and Snes games on my Shield K1 Tablet  Then I made a mistake at work that nearly cost me my job and my boss was more lenient than most other places would be  Long story.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 12, 2016)

Handed in my notice at work


----------



## DinohScene (May 12, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Is it to this level?
> View attachment 48639









Get on me level.

I got way to much shota ;-;


----------



## Catastrophic (May 12, 2016)

Today was some sort of work meeting so we got free sandwiches. Woohoo.



DinohScene said:


> Get on me level.
> 
> I got way to much shota ;-;



Wow, look at all that sin.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 12, 2016)

I slept from 2:45AM to 6:15AM, which is as close to my previous daily sleep schedule as possible since a few months ago.


----------



## DinohScene (May 12, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> Wow, look at all that sin.



Feels sooo good to get a dick up yer bum knowing that it's illegal and punishable by death in pre-historic countries.


----------



## Lightyose (May 12, 2016)

Just finished school 2day n saw a really cute girl...


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 12, 2016)

I made chorizo and eggs. And then played Dark Souls for the first time.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Get on me level.
> 
> I got way to much shota ;-;


Holy fuck that's a lot


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 12, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Get on me level.
> 
> I got way to much shota ;-;


Welcome to my ROMs folder:






In other news, I got 1500 posts!


----------



## loco365 (May 12, 2016)

Jesus it's like a porn e-peen contest in here...

Just woke up, IT'S PAYDAYYYYYYYY so gonna go pay some rent to my parents and put some money on my credit card. Gotta pay that fucker off!

@GalladeGuy I probably have more ROMs and ISOs, just split between a million different devices lmao.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Jesus it's like a porn e-peen contest in here...


It is


----------



## DinohScene (May 12, 2016)

Watched Big Hero 6 for the 60th time .-.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2016)

Downloading my Humble bundle games on my 3ds.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2016)

Ate some spicy instant noodles that gave me an asthma attack. I would eat 'em again no matter how bad of an asthma attack they'd give me.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 13, 2016)

Mashed up The Smurfs theme song with _Move Bitch Get Out Da Way_ by Ludacris.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 13, 2016)

Fell off of my skateboard and still continued the rest of my school day including P.E (Which was what i was skating to) Felt really dizzy all day but now i'm home and i get to lay down


----------



## RustInPeace (May 13, 2016)

I've been trying to hatch a Timid Tinted Eyes Venonat with the right IVs, and after what feels like 30 eggs obtained, none of them have the right IV set. It's so bizarre. 6IV Ditto for one, and the Venonat used for breeding has a 30 SpD IV, and the others being 31. Ridiculous.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 13, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I've been trying to hatch a Timid Tinted Eyes Venonat with the right IVs, and after what feels like 30 eggs obtained, none of them have the right IV set. It's so bizarre. 6IV Ditto for one, and the Venonat used for breeding has a 30 SpD IV, and the others being 31. Ridiculous.


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 13, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I've been trying to hatch a Timid Tinted Eyes Venonat with the right IVs, and after what feels like 30 eggs obtained, none of them have the right IV set. It's so bizarre. 6IV Ditto for one, and the Venonat used for breeding has a 30 SpD IV, and the others being 31. Ridiculous.


Use a Destiny Knot.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 13, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Use a Destiny Knot.



That's the bizarre part, I have been using the destiny knot. Ditto holds it, while Venonat has Timid. In situations where the non-Ditto pokemon doesn't have perfect IVs, say 4, it doesn't take long for it to inhabit 5 IVs, for example 5 of Ditto's 6 perfect ones. Between requests, sleeping sessions, eating, and other things, this breeding journey's now been 3 days or so long. I doubt if I focused on it minute to minute, that it'd be any better. 2 hours straight for example, would've been horrible.

Anyways, I want to spend this Friday the 13th watching the Jason Voorhees movies. Had I been awake (just woke up a couple minutes ago) and had free time at 5AM, I would've been able to watch all 12 within the day. I'll probably only make 9, I may as well finish it going into Saturday, that's what I did last Friday the 13th.


----------



## jinzokami (May 13, 2016)

i went to humble bundle and decided not to buy the capcom bundle. i already own all but two games.


----------



## mgrev (May 13, 2016)

Installed the temasek cm13 rom to my nexus 6p


----------



## RustInPeace (May 14, 2016)

Only managed to watch 3 Friday the 13th movies, but interestingly enough, the first in the series is the 13th film I've seen this year. Close to halfway through the year, that's a very low movie count, maybe a turnaround soon.


----------



## Haloman800 (May 14, 2016)

Yesterday, as I was cold calling at people's homes, a neighbor cat stared at me for 2 minutes as I waited at the door, and stared at me as I left.


----------



## Lucar (May 14, 2016)

Woke up, went to school, did stuff, went downtown, bought some stuff, came back up to my house, made dinner, then fapped.

My life story.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 14, 2016)

Got unbanned


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2016)

Bought a new phone. Also switched from Telus to Videotron.


----------



## Sheimi (May 14, 2016)

Work. Just don't work in retail.


----------



## VinsCool (May 14, 2016)

Sheimi said:


> Work. Just don't work in retail.


I do. XD


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 15, 2016)

I've done nothing today, but I beat WarioWare Touched in one sitting yesterday.


----------



## Lucar (May 16, 2016)

I fucked up and lost someone's NNID while A9LHing their console. :3

Oh yeah and fapped to avacadoes.


----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2016)

Lucar said:


> I fucked up and lost someone's NNID while A9LHing their console. :3
> 
> Oh yeah and *fapped to avacadoes*.


He is your big brother, after all.

Jsut finished reading some vanilla shite


----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2016)

A cowoerker called me gay for some reason lol

Also, I bought a game batch, and 2 original r4 (Will post a pic in the TYBOG thread later)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nxwing said:


> He is your big brother, after all.
> 
> Jsut finished reading some vanilla shite


Lol shut up XD


----------



## Lucar (May 16, 2016)

nxwing said:


> He is your big brother, after all.
> 
> Jsut finished reading some vanilla shite



You are a GBATemp Lenged!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@VinsCool


----------



## teegeeack (May 16, 2016)

read some big long discussion on facebook where musicians were talking about how this guy that owns a venerable indie/punk rock record company is actually a total crook who has been withholding money he owes to them for many years, despite his catchy rhetoric about empowering artists and opposing the corporate greed machine.

i guess trying to be a professional rock musician is a "pick your poison" kind of proposition. the big media conglomerates build their crookery right into the contracts, while the guys running the smaller record companies just lie and say "the check's in the mail" or "i can't write a check because your band's records _don't sell._"


----------



## DinohScene (May 16, 2016)

Dumped me cat under the shower.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 16, 2016)

Right after showering this morning, I fell asleep as I was about to comb my hair. 2 hours. After doing a couple tasks, I slept again at 1:45PM, only to wake up at 2:10PM. Somehow my great grandmother calling me was enough of an alarm as my dinner was ready. The sleeping was unintentional, as I'd prefer to be up for a couple hours before sleeping, so as not to mess up my afro. Too late, but I'm in a state of not caring. Quite the inauspicious start to the week. Since waking up at 10PM last night, I now have slept for close to 3 hours.


----------



## astrangeone (May 17, 2016)

Tried out ctr-httpwn on my A9LH, Luma3DS system (running 10.7.32 U, will update when I get a chance to remake a stock 9.2.20 U firmware from my Emunand).  Quite interesting to see spoofed firmware working on a system.  Also, I rarely buy digital copies of games - the last thing I bought was DLC for Fantasy Life.

Dunno if it will affect anything in the future with my 3DS, but I hope it doesn't (I just have a few virtual console games that I don't want to lose at all.  At this moment, I bought about $100 worth of games from Nintendo, and that's not counting physical games....so yeah...you have enough of my money to start with.)

Sewed a couple of holes shut on my favourite pair of socks, and a pair of pj pants that I love.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

I was at work during all day.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 17, 2016)

I've been eating my meals quicker and earlier than before. It used to be late at night, and would take me at least 5 hours. I eat very slowly overall, and things always distract me during that period of time. Now eating in the afternoon, it's been around 3 hours. Today was surprising, didn't think I'd finish my meal so quickly after having hot pockets a couple hours before.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> I've been eating my meals quicker and earlier than before. It used to be late at night, and would take me at least 5 hours. I eat very slowly overall, and things always distract me during that period of time. Now eating in the afternoon, it's been around 3 hours. Today was surprising, didn't think I'd finish my meal so quickly after having hot pockets a couple hours before.


I don't mean to sound rude, but your life routine looks very unhealthy and bad in my opinion.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 17, 2016)

I lived another day without inflicting self harm or ridicule.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I don't mean to sound rude, but your life routine looks very unhealthy and bad in my opinion.



I suppose it is.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 17, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I updated my 3DS, well spam downloading porn.


Was going to post that. oh well.
Found out that the internet browser on 3ds could do that. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## astrangeone (May 18, 2016)

Ended up selling Yokai Watch and Smash Bros to a local guy, and talked to them about Pokemon and League of Legends.  His female friend with him was fucking cute, but awfully young - teenagers, man.  I feel old...

He saw my 3DS home menu and asked about the Crystal Gems theme I had.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 18, 2016)

Spent most of my day sleeping, thus skipping showering. Most time I was up involved eating dinner. I think I'll sleep more. Most eventful part of this day was watching vines featuring that Young Metro tag, and a radio interview that stopped before it even began by guest Birdman. I laughed out loud at his way of speaking English. Put some "respek" on his name. "Ya'll finished or ya'll done?" "I ain't gonna say it no mo."


----------



## LittleFlame (May 18, 2016)

I woke up


----------



## Jayro (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Chary (May 18, 2016)

I went on GBAtemp


----------



## LittleFlame (May 18, 2016)

Chary said:


> I went on GBAtemp


it's a miracle


----------



## urherenow (May 18, 2016)

I rode a bicycle to work. A full suspension one that's too damn small for me. And I got to work faster than driving.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 18, 2016)

For the first time since March, I had a full night's sleep. I did wake up a couple times during the night, including being up for an hour after waking up at 4:20AM, but considering that I slept for most of Tuesday as well, it's logical to me. Feels like the old days when I tried to sleep 7 to 8 hours, from 1:30AM to 9:35AM. If I had to guess, I probably slept 15 hours over the last 24. The longest time I was up was from 1PM to 7:50PM yesterday. It feels pretty good.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 18, 2016)

posted three news stories in under 5m.


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> posted three news stories in under 5m.


I have many reasons to believe you definitely want to become a reporter


----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2016)

Going to work.

Feels like trash, drinking a energy drink for breakfast. Yay me.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 18, 2016)

nxwing said:


> I have many reasons to believe you definitely want to become a reporter


The banner will match my hair color for my profile xD


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> The banner will match my hair color for my profile xD


It's a few shade different but otherwise, it's still pretty much the same.

I just finished writing an important email a while ago


----------



## BurningDesire (May 18, 2016)

nxwing said:


> It's a few shade different but otherwise, it's still pretty much the same.
> 
> I just finished writing an important email a while ago


To whom?


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> To whom?


To my teacher


----------



## BurningDesire (May 18, 2016)

nxwing said:


> To my teacher


oh Snapple juice


----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> oh Snapple juice


Who were you expecting it to be?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 18, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Who were you expecting it to be?


I don't know. That's why I asked


----------



## astrangeone (May 18, 2016)

Woke up with back pain today.  Probably because of a really bad night's sleep - complete with a panic attack.  Gotta get that diagnosed by a doctor, but I know what they usually say "You are way too fat."  I am, but when I was 100 pounds lighter, I still had those panic attacks/sleep apnea.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 20, 2016)

I found a VC cia of Super Castlevania IV, and started playing it. It is kind of frustrating, mainly because I'm not used to platformers anymore, having been inundated by Pokemon and Smash. Regardless, the familiar hitting left and right on the d-pad when taking risky jumps, the hesitation when going on those hooks with your whip, and dying a bunch of times by stage 3, yeah. But I love it, this comes after yesterday, somebody I chatted with on Reddit explained about Super Smash Bros. Melee on Dolphin, online play, using the official GC controller adapter by Nintendo as a controller for the PC emulation, I never bothered researching this. I'm now interested in going back to emulation, at least for Smash Melee.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 20, 2016)

I ate a corndog from Walmart... Don't give me that look, it was free.


----------



## Thesolcity (May 20, 2016)

I had an old guy yell at me for 30 minutes on how "Obarma" was going to sue me because I wouldn't return a $30 phone.


----------



## MsMidnight (May 22, 2016)

Reviewed some fanfic I wrote 3-4 weeks ago on pastebin


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 22, 2016)

I had to scrap my CM13 install and redo it, because I set one of the ROM image sizes too high and SafeStrap failed to properly restore it from my backup afterward.


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2016)

I scanned out like 4000+ movies from my store to be sent back to back the warehouse.
I also back up my porn to a private server for safe keeping.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 22, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I also back up my porn to a private server for safe keeping.


Anything for good porn, right  ?


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I scanned out like 4000+ movies from my store to be sent back to back the warehouse.
> I also back up my porn to a private server for safe keeping.


Are you gonna share *cough*?


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Anything for good porn, right  ?


I lost a 10GB folder once, I won't allow that to happen again!



VinsCool said:


> Are you gonna share *cough*?


They will be in the Staff section, where we keep the rest of the porn


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 22, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I lost a 10GB folder once, I won't allow that to happen again!


Jeez! That must have been a huge amount! And yeah, I'd probably go to the extreme on it as well after that. Right now all I do with mine is keep it on a drive that doesn't house my OS, as well as back up some of the better ones to my phone's SD.


----------



## The Catboy (May 22, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Jeez! That must have been a huge amount! And yeah, I'd probably go to the extreme on it as well after that. Right now all I do with mine is keep it on a drive that doesn't house my OS, as well as back up some of the better ones to my phone's SD.


It's nothing to shake a stick at


----------



## RustInPeace (May 22, 2016)

I watched Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter. I laughed at things I didn't before, a bit more shock to it having not watched the film since November 13 of last year. The opinion's still the same, it's the best Friday the 13th movie. After all, there were NUDE TWINS.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 22, 2016)

I got 300 listens from bots on one of my Soundclowns.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 22, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's nothing to shake a stick at
> View attachment 50221


Niiiiice! My collection is only about half the size of yours, space-wise.


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Niiiiice! My collection is only about half the size of yours, space-wise.
> 
> View attachment 50222


Wanna share?


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 22, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Wanna share?


"Sharing is caring.*™"*


----------



## urherenow (May 22, 2016)

I had sex with someone's mother. 

(Ok, ok,... It's my wife, but it sounded cooler, ok?)

And I have well over 100GB of porn.


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2016)

urherenow said:


> I had sex with someone's mother.
> 
> (Ok, ok,... It's my wife, but it sounded cooler, ok?)
> 
> And I have well over 100GB of porn.


We could never have enough porn.


----------



## Duo8 (May 22, 2016)

Got back into killer7 after leaving it for a few months.




Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's nothing to shake a stick at
> View attachment 50221





Arecaidian Fox said:


> Niiiiice! My collection is only about half the size of yours, space-wise.


You got nothin on me.


----------



## DinohScene (May 22, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's nothing to shake a stick at
> View attachment 50221





Duo8 said:


> Got back into killer7 after leaving it for a few months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll keep me mouth shut~

Woke up in a... lewd way by Thor 
Went down stairs, got some food for us, went back up, restored a backup of me Xbox's E drive.
Copied some shit over between HDDs and going to watch Simpsons with Thor c:


----------



## Thesolcity (May 22, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's nothing to shake a stick at
> View attachment 50221





Spoiler











I'm very organized.


----------



## Touko White (May 22, 2016)

Re-installed OS X.
I especially needed iMovie because I'm going to be doing a lot of Hitler parodies next week.

(There's one upcoming about A9LH and Menuhax)


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2016)

I was at work.


----------



## Kingy (May 22, 2016)

You don't need to know


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> You don't need to know


Yes we all fap at least once a day. No shame about it.


----------



## Kingy (May 22, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Yes we all fap at least once a day. No shame about it.


K


----------



## DinohScene (May 22, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Yes we all fap at least once a day. No shame about it.



I don't.
I got a boyfriend, I get sex everyday c:


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I don't.
> I got a boyfriend, I get sex everyday c:


Lucky you. My GF doesn't want to have sex everyday


----------



## DinohScene (May 22, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Lucky you. My GF doesn't want to have sex everyday



I don't think it's appropriate to say what I was about to say right now xd
In all honesty, we sometimes also have a day that we're to tired or our bodies hurt to much~


----------



## Kingy (May 22, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I don't.
> I got a boyfriend, I get sex everyday c:


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 22, 2016)

I filled my special folder with special pictures of Hex Maniac. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Kingy (May 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I filled my special folder with special pictures of Hex Maniac. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## PolarKoala (May 23, 2016)

I woke up at 11:50 a.m, and waited with great anticipation for Cemu 1.5.0. That's it, that's where I'm at right now.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 23, 2016)

A bottle of cola fell over and exploded. It made a big mess.
Oh, and I also leaked Gateway 4.0. :^)


----------



## VinsCool (May 23, 2016)

I'm incredibly bored at work, can't go home until 9:00pm.

I just want some beer goddammit.


----------



## Ricken (May 24, 2016)

I ate a waffles


----------



## BORTZ (May 24, 2016)

I watched a few episodes of Top Chef


----------



## nxwing (May 24, 2016)

Just had my 8th fap. Also brushed my teeth for the 7th time today


----------



## Bndnrd (May 24, 2016)

I started watching Battle Star Galactica. The 2003 reboot. Pretty good so far.


----------



## Duo8 (May 24, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Just had my 8th fap. Also brushed my teeth for the 7th time today


Your day lasts a week or something?


----------



## nxwing (May 24, 2016)

Duo8 said:


> Your day lasts a week or something?


Nope. I just fap too much. And I brush my teeth a lot because of the horrible experience with the dentist.


----------



## Duo8 (May 24, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Nope. I just fap too much. And I brush my teeth a lot because of the horrible experience with the dentist.


Thought you fap with your mouth.


----------



## Bndnrd (May 24, 2016)

Duo8 said:


> Thought you fap with your mouth.


Just the clean up


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (May 26, 2016)

ahem! "Nail! I saw a bird. it was pretty. that is all."

here's a link:


----------



## RustInPeace (May 27, 2016)

My room's in the third floor of a house, one window in this small space. It's open, but still, I can hear the annoying Latino rap music as if I was in the first floor hearing it from an opened backdoor. It's coming from a car in an alley behind the house, which I believe is a considerable distance. I couldn't drown out the noise completely with the PS4 wireless headset (which is very good by the way). Ugh.


----------



## mgrev (May 27, 2016)

listened 2 sum gud chese moosic


----------



## spoonm (May 27, 2016)

Read some manga. Played Tetris for a bit. Went out for lunch, since it's my mother's birthday. Listened to some music, which I'm about to start doing again.
My mood right now is: lonely.

I wonder if I can make friends on this forum.


----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2016)

spoonm said:


> Read some manga. Played Tetris for a bit. Went out for lunch, since it's my mother's birthday. Listened to some music, which I'm about to start doing again.
> My mood right now is: lonely.
> 
> I wonder if I can make friends on this forum.


Sure you can!


----------



## Ricken (May 27, 2016)

Now I; Played therapist for a somewhat suicidal friend


----------



## spoonm (May 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Sure you can!



That's reassuring. Where to start? Hm... I'll try to be active here, rather than use it for scene news as I've been doing for the past few months.


----------



## YugamiSekai (May 27, 2016)

I woke up, watched an anime, ate food, walked, and now I'm here...







Yeah, that's the way of life


----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2016)

spoonm said:


> That's reassuring. Where to start? Hm... I'll try to be active here, rather than use it for scene news as I've been doing for the past few months.


Talk to everyone! That somehow worked well for me


----------



## astrangeone (May 27, 2016)

Drank some aloe juice (you know, the sugary as hell beverage kind), downgraded a friend's 3DS (she wanted to update firmware!  Ha, now she gets free games), and ate dinner..


----------



## RustInPeace (May 27, 2016)

Right now I'm battling someone in the Johto Classic, my Porygon2 vs. a Hypnosis/Dream Eater spamming Gengar. Despite waking up in 1-2 turns, the butthole's Hypnosis has 100% accuracy. Oh wait, finally! 1 out of what feels like 10 attempts. No, 2/11! Luck's swinging in my favor. 3/12! Haha! Highlight of my day. I won.


----------



## RustInPeace (May 27, 2016)

It feels like a heat wave has hit this area, with UV warnings the last 3 days. It gets worse, I just woke up, soaked in sweat, I don't think it's been this bad before. It gets in the way of sleeping, as it's hard to just go into slumber when sweating like a hog. I would shed clothing, which helps a bit, but my dog is with me on account of company over, he doesn't get along with guests, and so chuck him in a room nobody goes, mine.


----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2016)

Today at work our boss offered a BBQ lunch. Hotdogs and hamburger for all the staff. That was a good meal


----------



## Feeling it! (May 28, 2016)

Listened to this all day


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2016)

Made a sexy little bubble animation for a media player I just started working on. 



Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2016)

I was drunk last night.


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2016)

Oh, just noticed it was moved to EoF lol


I was expecting this move much earlier honestly.
At the page 2 or so


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 28, 2016)

I woke up, smoked eggs; brushed my teeth, showered, fapped, had breakfast, went to a party for 15 minutes, came home; cleaned up a bit, then mounted the TV on the wall; yeah.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 28, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Oh, just noticed it was moved to EoF



Yeah, I moved it a little while ago. 
Didn't think it was worth starting a discussion


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I didn't think it was worth starting a discussion about


It's alright. It's totally EoF material since page 2 anyway


----------



## Touko White (May 29, 2016)

18 kills
2 assists
2 deaths

[email protected] multiplayer


----------



## RustInPeace (May 30, 2016)

I read on a facebook page that Goku can lift Thor's Hammer, coming straight from Stan Lee himself. That made me have a nerd moment >.>, as a DB franchise fanboy.


----------



## VinsCool (May 31, 2016)

Just like every monday, I unloaded the grocery loaded vans.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 31, 2016)

Wemt to check if the new Doom was cracked yet, then realized it would be a waste of time to download over 9000TB of 1080p prerendered cutscenes just to delete it all and load up Project Brutality instead.


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2016)

The same thing I do everyday. Hardcore lesbian sex with one of my waifus.


----------



## VinsCool (May 31, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The same thing I do everyday. Hardcore lesbian sex with one of my waifus.


Is there a video?


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Is there a video?


It should be on _that furry site_ under Glaceon and Umbreon


----------



## RustInPeace (May 31, 2016)

I recently got addicted to the Sonic X theme song, currently playing a 10 hour loop of it, I'm an hour and 40 minutes into it.


----------



## VinsCool (May 31, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It should be on _that furry site_ under Glaceon and Umbreon


Perfect


----------



## RustInPeace (May 31, 2016)

Funniest stuff I heard/saw all month.


----------



## Ricken (Jun 1, 2016)

I became a player

9 years late


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2016)

I am drunk.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 1, 2016)

Looped the all your base are belong to us song for 2 hours.


----------



## xtheman (Jun 1, 2016)

Put hot sauce on my fries and ketchup on my wings on accident...AND LOVED IT. I thought the bottle of hot sauce was ketchup and the ketchup was hot sauce.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 2, 2016)

I randomized an Emerald rom dumped from my own cartridge, converted to cia and put it on my 2DS as a test. I'm going to put it on my N3DS. Starter options were Whismur, Seadra, and Entei! I randomized movesets and abilities, so this Entei was Hasty, Mirror Move and Vital Throw as its level 5 moveset, and the ability is Speed Boost! Meanwhile the Zigzagoon had bubblebeam, but had Truant as its ability. Sweet deal.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 9, 2016)

I read the story on TMZ about Michael Bay casting the "world's most loneliest dog" for his next Transformers movie. It was heartwarming, it now stands as the best thing Michael Bay's ever done. Even better than The Rock.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 9, 2016)

Bored, and went to Amazon to see if there was any more stock for Freaky Forms from Amazon themselves, and apparently they still did have 1 copy.  Not bad for a game I still find fascinating as well...


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

bumped this


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 12, 2016)

Nothing


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 14, 2016)

My dog farted, and it sounded like my own gassy ones, not silent at all. I laughed. He eats a lot of chicken nuggets, and they make me gassy and the farts smell like them even. I don't think he ate nuggets today though. In fact I don't smell anything. Hmm.


----------



## Duo8 (Jun 14, 2016)

Time to unsubscribe.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 14, 2016)

I might've snuck in @MsMidnight's backdoor...


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 24, 2016)

Dug into the closet to find the necessary things to play Sonic the Hedgehog, celebrating its 25th anniversary.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm drunk.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 24, 2016)

I fapped to a really ugly brunette who was doing dirty things.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2016)

I fapped to something nobody could usually fap to.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I fapped to something nobody could usually fap to.


...me?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> ...me?


nope.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I fapped to something nobody could usually fap to.





VinsCool said:


> nope.


Ummmm...shit? Hairless unicorns? Gay men? Did you make Mac and Jizz and give it to your girlfriend and fap while she ate it?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Ummmm...shit? Hairless unicorns? Gay men? Did you make Mac and Jizz and give it to your girlfriend and fap while she ate it?


wtf


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> wtf


I would totally give my girlfriend Mac and Jizz without her knowing...
...if I had a girlfriend... lol


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> I would totally give my girlfriend Mac and Jizz without her knowing...
> ...if I had a girlfriend... lol


yeah, that's the problem.


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 24, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> wtf





VinsCool said:


> yeah, that's the problem.


Nah, the problem is my 4-inch peter.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 24, 2016)

cried for the first time in ages, over the EU Referendum

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



EarlAB said:


> Nah, the problem is my 4-inch peter.


don't insult your dick with that name


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 27, 2016)

After dozens, hours of trying, I was about to Pure Platinum the first Jeanne battle from Chapter 2 of Bayonetta on Non-stop Infinite Climax. The damn hosebag got me once, just as I struck the final blow. I was all "NOOOOO!" I'm too stubborn with this, so I started the chapter over. I don't even care if I Pure Platinum the other verses, I just want to get this one. I have the Gaze of Despair and Bracelet of Time equipped and with the Hero of Hyrule costume, the Moon of Mahaa Kalaa is also equipped. If I can master that third weapon, damn I'd be so good. I only get by that game thanks to the Kilgore exploit, making me concerned when I get back into playing Bayonetta 2. I don't even remember what's the best weapon combo for that game. Last time I played, I was trying countless times to beat Rodin. I haven't unlocked him in the first game, yet. Anyways, rambling.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 28, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> Non-stop Infinite Climax


And your problem is...?


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 28, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> And your problem is...?



Nothing now, I cleared it shortly after I posted. So far I Pure Platinumed other verses, so I want to do it for the rest of the chapter, that way I never have to battle Jeanne in that chapter again.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 28, 2016)

RustInPeace said:


> Nothing now, I cleared it shortly after I posted. So far I Pure Platinumed other verses, so I want to do it for the rest of the chapter, that way I never have to battle Jeanne in that chapter again.


I don't think you quite got what I was implying.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 28, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> I don't think you quite got what I was implying.



I got it, I was trying to steer away from it. I originally typed "I beat it..." but changed it.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'm drunk.


I drank two steel reserve fruit punch things


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 29, 2016)

I found 300GB of hentai.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm still drunk.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I'm still drunk.


Since Thursday?  Damn, you deserve an award.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 29, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Since Thursday?  Damn, you deserve an award.


I love you


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 29, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I love you


'K.

Thanks?


----------

